# Mud, Wello or Couchie Anyone?



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Seems the Bay islands and shellow reefs are firing ATM. Was keen to head out Saturday Morning for a squire session. I have fished Wello and Couchie a number times but have yet to fish Mud by yak. Happy to fish any of these spots, just want to get a line in the water!!!! :lol:

Ben


----------

